# WNBA strike



## splash73 (Apr 13, 2003)

i have a question about the strike & union/league negotiations currently going on in the WNBA. how is it the WNBA can make all these demands when they're just being propped up (i.e. subsidized) by the NBA? it seems to me all stern has to do is say, you don't have a leg to stand on here, accept things the way they are or i plug on your league. (which is basically what he IS saying.) don't get me wrong, i'm not questioning whether having the WNBA is a good idea. it just seems like employees are only in a position to make demands of their company if those employees actually make a profit for their company (which the WNBA players currently don't). so why is stern even ENTERTAINING their demands?? somebody tell me what i'm missing here.


----------



## 3PeatComplete (Jul 11, 2002)

Does anyone here seriously actually care if they strike?


----------



## W1Z0C0Z (Jun 18, 2002)

You have the whole situation correct.

Stern is just giving them a chance to be smart and realize that they don't have any legs to stand on as you call it.

And the WNBA is a good thing to have.

Another main reason is probably that he doesn't want all the women groups jumping on him until he shows how wrong these women actually are by asking for more money when they don't deserve it yet.


----------



## King Alley (Mar 19, 2003)

I thought this was the NBA board? :uhoh:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>3PeatComplete</b>!
> Does anyone here seriously actually care if they strike?


blazeroutsider does! lol. 

exactly what im saying - the support and interest for the wnba is at an all time low. at first it was interesting but it wore out after a year or two. people just dont care about pro womens bball in this country. thats why the other womens league died. 

college womens bball does well in certain places.


----------



## tenkev (Jun 12, 2002)

Haha. A WNBA strike. Worst move ever.


----------

